# Greetings from IntegAudio!



## Integ (May 5, 2015)

Hello all!

So glad to be a part of the community here now. My name's Chris and I'm a composer from the Seattle area, in Washington State, USA. For those so-inclined to check out my stuff, my website is http://www.integaudio.com Facebook is http://www.facebook.com/integaudio. Or of course: http://www.soundcloud.com/integaudio

I drive a Mac and use Logic Pro X as my DAW of choice. I mix with Genelec monitors, use a PreSonus Central Station to listen with, and an RME Fireface 800 for my interface. I'm a huge fan of Kontakt and have invested far, far too much money in sample libraries lol.

It's great to be aboard, and I look forward to getting to know some of the (looks like MANY) fellow musicians around here.

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## SciFlyBoy (May 6, 2015)

Welcome, Chris. Did you write the lyrics to 'Washington lifetime roofing'? Because they're ingenius. Great work on the music, I've been listening for the past 10 minutes on your soundcloud and I just kept on going. Wonderful stuff. Glad to have you here. -W


----------



## Integ (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

Yeah I did actually write those lyrics. The company came at me initially with some other thing they'd come up with (don't recall exactly what), and it was just awful, so I came up with that. They also had a singer who was really bad, so those are my actual vocals you hear on the track. I never set out to be a radio commercial star.... (ha!)

Thanks for the kind words.

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## Hannes_F (May 7, 2015)

Hi Chris, welcome and feel well here!

Just for letting you know, the first link in your OP did not work here. Perhaps insert a space between the link and the fullstop/period (.) ?


----------



## lucky909091 (May 7, 2015)

http://integaudio.com/


----------



## Integ (May 7, 2015)

Aye, thanks mates.

That's what I get for trying to post after mixing for hours, heh. I've edited the original post and fixed the link. Nothing better than not spelling your own website correctly! 

-Chris


----------

